# Costume never done?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Is there one costume you have not yet attempted to make/purchase/or otherwise pull off that you would love to do but have not yet been able to do so? 

What is it and why not (so far)?


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I REALLY want to make the Creature from the Black Lagoon but the musicals interpretation of Gill Man. As much as I love the original, the musicals Gill man was much more updated. I'm guessing it's going to take me about 2 years to make it. Ill have to sew an entire body suit, make the shoes/hands, and mold the mask. Its gonna be my project for the next 2 years haha I hope I get it done in time for my senior year of HS. I haven't started because I don't have enough mask materials at the moment, I'm broke, and my parents think its a total waste of money so they refuse to chip in. Can't wait till I go to Cinema Makeup School and hopefully succeed in the business so I can shove it in their faces how wrong they were to keep me back


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

A dragon, Iwant to make an honest to goodness dragon costume. stilts, wings, long neck.
Im slowly working towards that goal but It will still be a few years out. I want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I really want to do Alfred Hitchcock (not necessarily haunt related). Full head, face, and hands prosthetics, plus a properly proportioned fat suit. Maybe with an animatronic raven on my shoulder.

That or a full blown Davy Jones: face prosthetics, animatronic tentacles, barnacled pirate garb...

Why not? I haven't made my face cast yet


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I wanna do something with the extended robotic hands and cover them with realistic looking foam/latex skin and make it look like Death. Problem is No Money!! Also no access to materials and equipment to make it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Spooky1 would like to see me in a Catwoman costume. What's stopping me from doing it is I'm not built like Julie Newmar, Lee Meriwether, Eartha Kitt, Michelle Pfeiffer, or Halle Berry


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

My dream Halloween costume (that I hope to make one day) is actually from a manga and it's a wedding dress. I looked up the prices for just the material that I would need and lets just say that it would take me about a year just to save up to buy it, yet alone the classes and books I would need to be able to make something as complicated as the dress. *shrug* I wish you all good luck and the dragon idea sounds fantastic! *grin*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Spooky1 would like to see me in a Catwoman costume. What's stopping me from doing it is I'm not built like Julie Newmar, Lee Meriwether, Eartha Kitt, Michelle Pfeiffer, or Halle Berry


I made one! And what's stopped me from wearing/documenting it is The EXACT same reasons that you've stated! lol

In the meantime, I've always wanted to make "The Curtain Rod" dress from the Carol Burnett show skit "Went With the Wind." One of these days, I'll get around to it.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Spooky1 would like to see me in a Catwoman costume. What's stopping me from doing it is I'm not built like Julie Newmar, Lee Meriwether, Eartha Kitt, Michelle Pfeiffer, or Halle Berry


Have you seen the aforementioned women lately...ok, at least the first 3??? They wouldn't look the same in that outfit now either. On the other hand, I'm not ready for an Edith Bunker dress so I'll have to decide on something in-between (and join a gym)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would really like to do The Headless Horseman, the reason i havent is because i dont really like horses and couldnt do it where i live.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, there are soooo many.... Some for myself, some for my family. I've always wanted to make the “just breathe” dress from Ever After, Scarlett's BBQ dress, a Nutctacker-esque harlequin doll, Charlie Chaplin, several twisted variations of Alice in Wondland characters, any one of Sendak's Wild Things... The two problems I have are that my kids and hubby don't usually want to be what I want them to be, and I never make time for my own costumes. I do get to make the harlequin costume for my baby girl this year, I've been saving the fabric for nearly ten years!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I always wanted to be Batman. But it just never seems to fit in with my haunt. Plus we had a Batman episode here that would keep everyone laughing at any one in the suit. The police had to respond to a screaming woman at some condos. Well they bust in, and find her tied up, naked on the bed. Her husband in a Batman costume, laying on the floor unconscious bleeding. Seems he jumped into the ceiling fan as he attempted his rescue. But he was just one of my favorites.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always wanted to build a werewolf costume like the one in An american werewolf in London. Like so many of you, the same reasons apply it's just too expensive to make, and the talent level for something as complex as that is nuts!! Plus the wolf posture would require me to walk on all fours, not exactly the way I want to spend the evening!! Hello Mr. Crotch...er Smith!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Mods please remove. Internet would load.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I made one! And what's stopped me from wearing/documenting it is The EXACT same reasons that you've stated! lol
> 
> In the meantime, I've always wanted to make "The Curtain Rod" dress from the Carol Burnett show skit "Went With the Wind." One of these days, I'll get around to it.


OMG! That has to be my favorite Carol Burnett skit. Only a certain age group would get the joke.


----------

